# 3/16 inch thick & less chain rings ONLY - Turn of the century



## pnfkwfl (May 6, 2008)

I just purchased a rather large lot of chain rings so I could get the one I wanted. I would like to get rid of the remainder. I have broken them down into three groups. These are the second group, turn of the century 3/16" (and some a little less) thick rings and they are all nickel plated. None of the rings are warped or out of round that I can tell. If you are interested you can email me at...


pnfkwfl@yahoo.com

*These are the CHAIN RINGS ONLY*

If you know what they are from I would like to know.

The pictures are at this link because of the 4 pic limit in here...

http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2109


The third group is chrome and from the ballon era.  I will post those Wednesday afternoon.

Thanks,

Scott


----------

